# One of the most rare bottles from HAWAII !!!



## caldigs (Sep 23, 2007)

A true gravitator, not the similar looking hutch. " Hollister & Co Honolulu "  Any Hawaian collectors here ?  From the little research I have done this may be the first or second known intact (and mint) example of this Hawaian gravitator !!!  Any input ?

 Thanks


----------



## jagee44 (Sep 24, 2007)

When did you dig it?


----------



## capsoda (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nice. There are some really rare gravitating stopper bottles around. Nice to see one from the islands.


----------



## tombstone (Sep 24, 2007)

*stinger haut* collects those island bottles.


----------



## Jim (Sep 25, 2007)

I was thinking of Stinger as well. I haven't seen him around lately, hopefully all is well with him. ~Jim


----------



## sldavis (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello,That Hawaii bottle is awesome,but how much for that swirled one to the right.I mean gee wiz it looks like a marble cool bottles Clinton


----------



## caldigs (Sep 26, 2007)

ha...you're right that swirled meddy is awesome !!! Jagee, the soda was dug in the SF Bay Area a couple of months ago.


----------



## caldigs (Sep 27, 2007)

any other Hawaiin collectors around here ?


----------



## hawaiiandigger (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Caldigs,
   I ended up with your bottle. Bought it off of ebay. Mahalo


----------



## jkeeney (Dec 24, 2009)

I am new to this.  What is a gravitator?


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey Jkeeney,
 By 'gravitator', they mean that it was a gravitational stoppered bottle. There was an internal stopper that sealed the bottle along the neck. Typically, the bottom is heavily embossed from Matthews, Albertsons, or Roorbach. They are interesting bottles used in the 1860s through the early 80s. Around then, most bottlers switched to hutchinson-style soda bottles.


----------



## jkeeney (Dec 24, 2009)

Would I know it was a gravitator from looking at something in that picture above such as the curve at the neck or something else?  Thanks for your reply.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 24, 2009)

Jkeeney,
 Check out Bill Lindsey's informative (and excellent) site. Here's a link. Scroll down to internal stoppers. Great stuff.
http://www.sha.org/bottle/soda.htm


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 24, 2009)

I second that; Bill Lindsey's sight is required reading, very informative, well laid out, and loads of information.


----------



## jkeeney (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, a lot of good information at that site.  I have been to that site probably 60 times and did not even think about going there to research gravitator.  Just googled gravitator and not much came up.  

 Thanks for the reminder.

 Another good site for North American beers and sodas is http://www.sodasandbeers.com/index.html


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello,  I have to tell you people how impressed I was when I first found Bill Lindsey's pages.  I used over two reams of paper and a few ink cartridges to print out the whole thing.  I put it in three ring binders and put "post-it notes" on the special subjects so they became easy tabs for references and further studies.  These notebooks even migrated with me from FL to NY each year for about three years.  That is how fantastic it was in my world of bottle interest. *     Thank you Bill for doing such a fantastic thing for us.*
 It is also worth noting, that this man has retired - but not really because he still maintains and adds to this fantastic collection of knowledge that isn't in that many other places.
 RED Matthews


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Dec 25, 2009)

I like the bottle; I actually dug a hawaii liscence plate in virginia from the 30's, w/o year. Made me research the history prior to the statehood; quite interesting. I wonder how many dump sites exist on such a small surface of land?


----------



## jkeeney (Dec 26, 2009)

There are no old dumps, until 1983, everything was recycled in the volcano.


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 26, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  jkeeney
> 
> There are no old dumps, until 1983, everything was recycled in the volcano.


 
 [8D][:-][]All the bottles you find embossed "H.I." or "H.T." or "T.H." whatever...or "Hawaii" are obviously counterfeit...[8|]blown in Mexico
 during the 1970s!


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Dec 26, 2009)

Back to the question of how to ID a bottle with a gravitational stopper: even after reading the descriptions on SHA, the only difference I can see is the slope of the shoulders as jkeeney mentioned. Is the lip different too?


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey Barbara,
 They do have a pretty distinctive look to them. A thin tube blob (there are at least two different blob shapes though), the long-ish neck, the sloping shoulders. That should enough to identify them. However, oftentimes they are bottom embossed or they have the stopper inside.


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank You!


----------



## rockbot (Jan 3, 2010)

That would be very disrespectful to the Hawaiian community. Be careful about that kind of stuff. 

 Rocky


----------



## HollisterHonolulu (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah.......That Hollister Honolulu Grav-Stopper is a good one.  Real tough to find intact especially considering the year it was manufacturered.  I hope to find one in my lifetime.  I believe there are 4 confirmed here in the 50th State.  I know one of the "Four Brothers" (Family Diggers) from San Jose had one a couple of years ago.


----------

